# نظرة المسيحيين لمعتنقي الديانات الأخرى



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*تحية للأصدقاء المسيحيين ..*

*أنا صديقكم الجديد "حاتم" تعرفت على منتداكم من خلال بحثي في الإنترنت..*

*لدي إستفسار آمل التكرم بالإجابة عليه أو تزويدي بأي موقع مختص بالعقيدة المسيحية باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية*

*سؤالي يتمحور حول النظرة المسيحية لمعتنقي الديانات الأخرى .. هل يعتبروا مؤمنين يدخلون الجنة أم لا ؟*

*بمعنى وجود إنسان لا يؤمن بالعقيدة المسيحية ولكنه متصف بالأخلاق الحسنة وهو محبوب من الجميع وله إسهامات طيبة.. ما هو مصيره بحسب وجهة النظر المسيحية؟*

*وهناك أسئلة أخرى سوف أرسلها تباعا*

*ولكم مني خالص الشكر*


----------



## apostle.paul (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا شخصيا مبحبش اجاوب عن سؤال يتعلق بمصير الناس لانى بحس انى باخد مكان الديان وبدين الناس
بس من خلال ايمانى دخول الملكوت ملوش غير باب واحد هو المسيح 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤالك يجيب عليه الكتاب المقدس فى اكثر من موضع منها
لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. (يوحنا 3: 16)
وأيضا
وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ».(أع 4 : 12)


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

-ماذا عن المُوحّدين من اليهود والمسلمين؟ هل يذهب الخيّرون منهم الى الجحيم الأبدي؟

أنا لا أنكر وجود يهود ومسلمين خيّرين حتى وإن لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح عن جهل. لكن هؤلاء حتما أقلية، والحساب فيهم لله وحده. هؤلاء حتما إن صلّوا وصاموا وجاهدوا الجهاد الحسن ضد شرور هذه الدنيا ولكنهم لم يقبلو المسيح لجهل أو لأميُة أو لأسباب أخرى يعلمها الله وحده، فأنا مؤمن أن تعبهم لن يضيع، والله سيحكم لهم بالعدل، ذلك في حال أنهم لم يرفضوا المسيح إن عُرض عليهم صراحة. لكن هل حقا المعلومات معدومة لدى معظم هؤلاء؟ لماذا يا يهودي ترفض أكثر من 300 نبوة في كتابك *تتحقق في يسوع المسيح وحده* وتبقى على دين هو أصلا ناقص دون المسيح؟ لماذا يا مسلم لا تتبع الذي قيل عنه حتى في كتابك:"وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَ*نِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ* فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ" (آل عمران 49) هل بإذن الله يُعطى مجرد بشر أن يصير إلها؟ فالخلق هي صفة لله وحده، فكيف يُشرك الله فيها المسيح *وحده*؟!

-ماذا عن الخيّرين من الوثنيين من بوذيين وهندوس وزرادشتيين وغيرهم؟ هل يذهبون الى الجحيم الأبدي حتى و إن لم يسمعو أبدا بيسوعك الناصري؟ أين العدل؟ أنت مسيحي منذ مولدك وهم وُلدوا في منطقة كلها وثنيون، فما ذنبهم؟

أول مبدأ من مبادى الآخرة: لا أحد يدخل الى النار بسبب انعدام المعلومات! يقول رسول الأمم بولس: "فغَير اليَهودِ مِنَ الأُمَمِ، الذينَ بلا شريعةٍ، إذا عَمِلوا بالفِطرةِ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ، كانوا شريعةً لأنفُسِهِم، معَ أنَّهُم بِلا شَريعةٍ. فيُـثبِتونَ أنَّ ما تأمُرُ بِه الشريعةُ مكتوبٌ في قُلوبِهِم وتَشهَدُ لهُم ضمائِرُهُم وأفكارُهُم، فهيَ مرَّةً تَتَّهِمُهُم ومرَّةً تُدافِـعُ عَنهُم. وسيَظهَرُ هذا كُلُّهُ، كما أُبشِّرُكُم بِه، يومَ يَدينُ الله بِالمَسيحِ يَسوعَ خفايا القُلوبِ." (رومية 14:2-16) سيحاكم الله هؤلاء...  نحن كمسيحيين ننظر الى لعالم أجمع بعين المحبة *لا بعين التكفير،* لكن الله الخير المطلق والنور المطلق لا يُدخل الى مجد أنواره شخصا دنّس نفسه بالأوثان! ما مصير هؤلاء؟ هذا من شأن الله ولا نستطيع أن نتكهن. لكن علينا أن لا ننسى أن الله يريد أن يكون أبناءه من جميع الأمم دون استثناء. ألا ترى ما يحدث في الصين وإفريقيا كيف يدخل مئات الآلاف إن لم يكن الملايين الى حظيرة المسيح سنويا؟ الله لا يترك نفسه من دون شاهد.

(الموضوع كاملا لمن يحب: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151631)
سلام وبركة رب المجد


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*خالص الشكر ل "كيرلس الأورشليمي" على ردك وإيضاحك..*

*بس ما زال عندي إشكال معين وآمل إن سمح لك الوقت العودة بمزيد من التفصيل والإيضاح..*

*وهو  ( غير المسيحيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية ومع ذلك  فهم ليسوا من العوام بل من المثقفين الواعين وبعضعم قرأ الكتاب المقدس "كثقافة عامة"  وهم حاملين لشهادات عليا ويشغلون وظائف مرموقة ولهم أراء في نقد العقيدة المسيحية الحالية .*

*ومع ذلك فهم أناس خيرين طيبين أخلاقهم حسنة يحبون الخير للجميع ويساعدون الناس بإجتلاف عقائدهم ولهم إسهامات طيبة ومتنوعة في خدمة البشرية والناس مهما كانت ديانتهم وعقيدتهم وأفكارهم..*

*بل يعتقدون أن مضايقة الناس لأجل عقيدتهم هي جريمة..*

*هل نقول عن هؤلاء أنهم في الجحيم الأبدي ؟؟؟!!!! *

*أريد جواب شافي ووافي*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي حاتم. نحن لا ندعو لإضهاد أحد ولا نُبشّر الا بما أعطانا ربنا. أنا من الأشخاص الذين "تصارعوا" مع أسئلة كثيرة، ولكنني لم أسمح لنفسي أن أخرج من دون إجابة. أنت تقول: "بعضهم قرأ الكتاب المقدس "كثقافة عامة"" ولكنني أسأل لماذا لا يقرؤنه قراءة دارسة؟! أما النقد فهو ينهار أمام الحقائق الكتابية. (ولو كان عند حضرتك أسئلة تفضل بسؤالها) هل هذا موضوع بسيط لهذه الدرجة؟ المسيح له المجد يقول:"يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً تَاجِراً يَطْلُبُ لَآلِئَ حَسَنَةً، فَلَمَّا وَجَدَ لُؤْلُؤَةً وَاحِدَةً كَثِيرَةَ الثَّمَنِ، مَضَى وَبَاعَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ وَاشْتَرَاهَا." (متى 45:13) المسيح لا يستطيع أن يعمل عملا تدميريا ضد ذاته بأن يسمح لشخص عاش كل حياته بعيدا عنه بأن يعيش معه! الموضوع ببساطة كالتالي: ملك عظيم يدعو الناس لعُرسه، فأناس تقبل وأناس لا تقبل، ولكن الذين لم يقبلو الدعوة يقعدون في حزن عظيم عندما يرون الذين قبلوها فرحين في عُرس سيدهم وهم لا يستطيعون الدخول. السؤال الرئيسي هو: انت ما موقفك من هذه الدعوة أخي الحبيب؟ سلام


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما فهمته منك تحديدا : من عرف وقدمت له المسيحية واضحة ورفضها بسبب أنه غير مقتنع بها فهو لن يدخل الجنة وسيكون بالجحيم الأبدي..*

*وهذا يجعل أناس كثيرين ( بحسب عقيدتكم ) سابقين وموجودين وقادمين في الجحيم  من أفريقيا وآسيا والشرق الأوسط وبعض أوروبا*

*ماذا عن الطيبين في الصين واليابان والهند والتبت ومنغوليا ومكاو والنيبال وبروناي وكوريا وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وباكستان وإيران والدول العربية والحبيبة مصر والأوروبيين  من الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية مع أنهم عرفوها ويعلموا عقيدتها..*

*هل سيكونون في الجحيم الأبدي بحسب عقيدتك ؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (2 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي هل أنت تقرأ ما أكتب لك؟ أنا أعطيتك رابط لموضوعي الذي فيه إجابة لأسئلتك، وأجبت على سؤالك هنا كمان. أنا ليس لدي وقت للمجادلات العقيمة. إقرأ ما كتبته لك ولا تتجاهله!


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*بصراحة لم تكن صريح وواضح بشكل كافي ولم  تعط إجابة وافية تنم عن إعتقادك الكافي بعقيدتك حتى موضوعك غالبه السياقة الإنشائية..*

*لكن على العموم شكرا لوقتك وجهدك .. أشكرك جزيل الشكر*

*آمل تزويدي بأي موقع آخر يتحدث عن العقيدة المسيحية بشكل تفصيلي وواضح..*

*شاكرا ومقدرا*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> أنا صديقكم الجديد "حاتم" تعرفت على منتداكم من خلال بحثي في الإنترنت..



منور يا حاتم
و ربنا يجعل المنتدي سبب بركة ليك



> لدي إستفسار آمل التكرم بالإجابة عليه أو تزويدي بأي موقع مختص بالعقيدة المسيحية باللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية



منتدى الكنيسة موقع متخصص
انت في المكان الصحيح



> سؤالي يتمحور حول النظرة المسيحية لمعتنقي الديانات الأخرى .. هل يعتبروا مؤمنين يدخلون الجنة أم لا ؟



لا يوجد جنة يا اخ حاتم ، الجنة كانت علي الارض و غرقت مع الطوفان
أما ما يردده الاسلام حول جنة النساء و الخمر فلا وجود له

أما عن مصير الناس بعد انتهاء حياتهم علي الارض
فهناك مصيرين
ملكوت السماوات ، جهنم
و بالطبع
من لا يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح ، لا يرى حياه أبدية
 يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 36 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ *لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً* بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ».​


> بمعنى وجود إنسان لا يؤمن بالعقيدة المسيحية ولكنه *متصف بالأخلاق الحسنة وهو محبوب من الجميع *وله إسهامات طيبة.. ما هو مصيره بحسب وجهة النظر المسيحية؟



شوف يا عزيزي ، الاخلاق لابد لها من مقياس يحددها
فمن الذي يحدد ان الانسان اخلاقه حسنة أم لا؟
يجب ان يكون هناك ميثاق محدد و ليس حسب الاهواء
هذا الميثاق هو كلمة الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس

علي سبيل المثال
انسان خلوق و محترم جدا ، و متزوج من زوجتين (حسب دينه) و يحب الاثنين و يعاملهم برقي و محبة
و لكن علاقته هي علاقة زنى في عيني الرب 

انسان لا يشتم ولا يسب ولا يلعن
لكن عندما تشتمه ، يبدأ في الرد عليك بالشتم
ربما هذا يكون في نظر البعض عادلا ، أما في عيني الرب فأنت خاطئ و تستوجب نار جهنم

وهكذا
فلا يصح ان نقيص مدى الاخلاق حسب الاعتقاد و الآراء
بل يجب ان نقيسهاة حسب كلمة الله ، لأن الله هو الذي سيحاسبك
و ليس الناس الذين يعتبرون خلقك عالية 



> *وهناك أسئلة أخرى سوف أرسلها تباعا*



ضع كل سؤال في موضوع خاص
علي ان لا تضع أكثر من موضوعين في اليوم
هذا فقط من أجل النظام​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> و ان قلت نعم " لا يستحق دخول الملكوت من لم يقبل المسيح مخلص له "





> فهل يعد هذا نوع من انواع التكفير لمن لم يقبله


 
لا ، يُعَد هذا نتيجة طبيعية لاختيارك
فبعدم قبولك للمسيح انت تختار دخولك نار جهنم
و الله أعطى الانسان حرية ، و انت تختار طريقك بنفسك

فلا عقاب ولا تكفير ، لكن نتيجة طبيعية ان من يسير في طريق الشيطان ، و يعطي للشيطان التحكم و السلطان علي حياته ، فيتحكم الشيطان في نهايته و يأخذخ حيث يشاء




> *وهو ( غير المسيحيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية ومع ذلك فهم ليسوا من العوام بل من المثقفين الواعين وبعضعم قرأ الكتاب المقدس "كثقافة عامة" وهم حاملين لشهادات عليا ويشغلون وظائف مرموقة ولهم أراء في نقد العقيدة المسيحية الحالية .*





> *ومع ذلك فهم أناس خيرين طيبين أخلاقهم حسنة يحبون الخير للجميع ويساعدون الناس بإجتلاف عقائدهم ولهم إسهامات طيبة ومتنوعة في خدمة البشرية والناس مهما كانت ديانتهم وعقيدتهم وأفكارهم..*
> 
> *بل يعتقدون أن مضايقة الناس لأجل عقيدتهم هي جريمة..*
> 
> ...


 
نعم و الف نعم
فكما شرحت لك ، الخير و الشر لا يخضع لرؤيتك و رؤية الناس
يخضع لقانون الكتاب المقدس

أعطيك أمثلة أخرى غير التي سقتها لك في المشاركة السابقة

انسان لا ديني مثلا ، لا يعترف بشئ اسمه زواج
فقط أي امرة يراها فيدخل معها في علاقة
وهو يعتقد ان هذا شئ عادي ، و خير
لأن الامر برضى الطرفين

فهو يراه خير ، اما الله فهذا شر عظيم في عينيه

الناس الذين تتحدث عنهم ، الذين قرأوا و درسوا ، المثقفين ....... الخ
بطبيعتهم البشرية
يحبون اقاربهم
و يكرهون اعدائهم ، و يعتقدون ان هذا شئ عادي و منصف و خيّر
أما في عيني الرب فهذه خطية


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *ما فهمته منك تحديدا : من عرف وقدمت له المسيحية واضحة ورفضها بسبب أنه غير مقتنع بها فهو لن يدخل الجنة وسيكون بالجحيم الأبدي..*
> 
> *وهذا يجعل أناس كثيرين ( بحسب عقيدتكم ) سابقين وموجودين وقادمين في الجحيم  من أفريقيا وآسيا والشرق الأوسط وبعض أوروبا*
> 
> ...



نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم ، نعم 

هل هناك أوضح من هذا؟
لا اعرف لماذا تكرر السؤال

(كل) من لا يؤمن بالرب يسوع المسيح ، ولا يعمل حسب وصاياه ، لن يري حياة أبدية

و هذا قانون عام لا يستثني أحد منه اطلاقا
لا طيب ولا شرير ولا ملحد ولا مسلم ولا مثقف ولا عامي ولا أحد علي الاطلاق
هل كنت واضح معك؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> حتى موضوعك غالبه السياقة الإنشائية..
> 
> آمل تزويدي بأي موقع آخر يتحدث عن العقيدة المسيحية بشكل تفصيلي وواضح..



منتدى الكنيسة يفي بالغرض
نحن نجيبك باختصار من خلال العقيدة المسيحية
ولكن هذا ليس معناه الانشاء
فقط كل ما عليك ان تقول (ما الدليل على هذا الكلام) حول أي جملة تشك في صحتها
و سنضع لك الآيات من الكتاب المقدس التي تُثبت ما نقول

فهمت؟​


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على ردك بس برضوا راح أعيد عليك الأسئلة اللي سألتها وكانت في ردود مع الأخ *"كيرلس الأورشليمي"*

*وهو ( غير المسيحيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية ومع ذلك فهم ليسوا من العوام بل من المثقفين الواعين وبعضعم قرأ الكتاب المقدس "قراءة واعية" وهم حاملين لشهادات عليا ويشغلون وظائف مرموقة ولهم أراء في نقد العقيدة المسيحية الحالية .

ومع ذلك فهم أناس خيرين طيبين أخلاقهم حسنة يحبون الخير للجميع ويساعدون الناس بإجتلاف عقائدهم ولهم إسهامات طيبة ومتنوعة في خدمة البشرية والناس مهما كانت ديانتهم وعقيدتهم وأفكارهم.. "* *ومتزوجين من إنسانة وحدة  وإذا شتمتهم بيسمحوك ويقولولك خلاص ما فيش مشكلة

بل يعتقدون أن مضايقة الناس لأجل عقيدتهم هي جريمة..*

*هل نقول عن هؤلاء أنهم في الجحيم الأبدي ؟؟؟!!!! *

*أريد جواب شافي ووافي* 

*ما فهمته من"كيرلس الأورشليمي" :* كل  الطيبين في الصين واليابان والهند والتبت ومنغوليا ومكاو والنيبال وبروناي وكوريا وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وباكستان وإيران والدول العربية والحبيبة مصر والأوروبيين من الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية مع أنهم عرفوها ويعلموا عقيدتها.. 

بيكونوا في الجحيم الأبدي ؟؟!!! هل هذا صحيح


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

عدت السؤال  مرات عديدة

كله بس أتأكد  

هذه عقيدتك اللي يؤمن بها كل المسيحيين


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *تحية للأصدقاء المسيحيين ..*
> 
> *أنا صديقكم الجديد "حاتم" تعرفت على منتداكم من خلال بحثي في الإنترنت..*
> 
> ...



*أخى حاتم
بإختصار وبدون زعل
المطلوب الإيمان بالسيد المسيح مخلص وفادى +الأعمال الحسنة
يوحنا الإصحاح 3

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 

هنا يتكلم السيد المسيح عن المعمودية وهى الخطوة التى تؤكد الإيمان*


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعني إخوانك المسلمين في مصر " بحسب عقيدتك"  اللي  عايشين معاكم وعارفين عقيدتكم... كلهم في الجحيم لأنهم أختاروا يكونوا مسلمين*


*هل كل المسيحيين في المنتدى يوافقوا على هذه العقيدة*

*سؤال مهم جدا أرجوا من كل المسيحيين في المنتدى الإجابة عليه بصراحة ووضوح هل توافقوا على هذه العقيدة؟؟!!! ومؤمنين بها ..*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *يعني إخوانك المسلمين في مصر " بحسب عقيدتك"  اللي  عايشين معاكم وعارفين عقيدتكم... كلهم في الجحيم لأنهم أختاروا يكونوا مسلمين*
> 
> 
> *هل كل المسيحيين في المنتدى يوافقوا على هذه العقيدة*
> ...



*إحنا مش فى إنتخابات
إنت سألت وطلبت الصراحة والوضوح
وأنا جاوبتك بنص صريح من الإنجيل وهذا هو إيمانى وإيمان كل مسيحى
وهذا هو السبب فى حوارتنا معكم لأننا نعرف الحقيقة التى ترفضوا معرفتها
نحن نحب كل مسلم
ومانقوله لكم دليل محبتنا لكم
وكل إنسان حر فيما يختار​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> *شكرا على ردك بس برضوا راح أعيد عليك الأسئلة اللي سألتها وكانت في ردود مع الأخ "كيرلس الأورشليمي"
> 
> وهو ( غير المسيحيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية ومع ذلك فهم ليسوا من العوام بل من المثقفين الواعين وبعضعم قرأ الكتاب المقدس "قراءة واعية" وهم حاملين لشهادات عليا ويشغلون وظائف مرموقة ولهم أراء في نقد العقيدة المسيحية الحالية .*



سبحان الله
يا حبيبي قلتلك نعم
لن يدخلوا الملكوت و مصيرهم جهنم بلا استثناء
مثقفين عوام او غيره ، الكل سواء



> ومع ذلك فهم أناس خيرين طيبين أخلاقهم حسنة يحبون الخير للجميع ويساعدون الناس بإجتلاف عقائدهم



يا حبيبي قلتلك ، الخير بالنسبة للبشر شئ نسبى ، أما بالنسبة لله هو شئ مطلق ، ميثقه و مقياسه هو الكتاب المقدس

فما تعتبره انت خير لا يعتبره الله خير بالضرورة !!



> ولهم إسهامات طيبة ومتنوعة في خدمة البشرية والناس مهما كانت ديانتهم وعقيدتهم وأفكارهم..



مهما كان وضعهم ، من منّا لا يُخطئ؟!!



> ومتزوجين من إنسانة وحدة وإذا شتمتهم بيسمحوك ويقولولك خلاص ما فيش مشكلة



هقولك ، هل هؤلاء لا يُخطئون؟

اذا كان انسان بلا خطية ، فسيدخل ملكوت السماوات
ما رأيك؟



> بل يعتقدون أن مضايقة الناس لأجل عقيدتهم هي جريمة..
> 
> هل نقول عن هؤلاء أنهم في الجحيم الأبدي ؟؟؟!!!!



اذا كانوا بلا خطية مطلقا ، فسيدخلون ملكوت السماوات
أما اذا كان لهم خطية واحدة فقط ، فمحكوم عليهم بالموت



> أريد جواب شافي ووافي



أجبتك



> ما فهمته من"كيرلس الأورشليمي" : كل الطيبين في الصين واليابان والهند والتبت ومنغوليا ومكاو والنيبال وبروناي وكوريا وماليزيا وأندونيسيا وباكستان وإيران والدول العربية والحبيبة مصر والأوروبيين من الذين لا يؤمنون بالعقيدة المسيحية مع أنهم عرفوها ويعلموا عقيدتها..
> 
> بيكونوا في الجحيم الأبدي ؟؟!!! هل هذا صحيح



صحيح



hatim قال:


> عدت السؤال  مرات عديدة
> 
> كله بس أتأكد
> 
> هذه عقيدتك اللي يؤمن بها كل المسيحيين



يا حبيبي الاعادة ليس فيها أي جديد
عقيدتنا ثابتة

باختصار شديد حتى نختصر كام مشاركة قادمة

الانسان الذي بلا خطيئة ، سيدخل الملكوت
من في الكون كله بلا خطيئة من البشر؟ 
لا يوجد
بالتالي فالكل هالك في جهنم

ماذا عن الغفران؟
الغفران فقط لمن يقبل خلاص المسيح
فخلاص المسيح هو الذي غفر خطيتنا

يعني ببساطة
لو كنت بلا خطيئة فستدخل الملكوت
لو كنت انسان مثالي ، و أخطأت خطيئة واحدة فقط فمصيرك جهنم
لا تدخل الملكوت و انت خاطئ ، الا اذا غُفِرَت خطاياك
و خطاياك لا تُغْفضرْ الا بالايمان برسالة التجسد و الخلاص للسيد الرب يسوع المسيح

هل هناك اي استفسارات أخرى؟
و برجاء عدم اعادة نفس الاسئلة !!


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت تسأل والاعضاء يجاوبوك بس برضه ترجع تسأل نفس السؤال وعضو اخر جاوبك ولساتك بتسأل نفس الاسئلة
لا خلاص بدون المسيح
يعني اذا عرفت الدين المسيحي ووصلتك الرسالة وما آمنت فيها فلن يكون لك خلاص
اما الذين لم تصلهم رسالة المسيح .. الله سيحاسبهم بطريقة اخرى لا احد يعلمها
*


----------



## Hatim (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مش مجرد إعادة أسئلة بقدر طريقة للتأكد من حقيقة عقيدتكم..

النتيجة النهائية ( حسب عقيدتكم ) كل المسلمين ( الرافضين لألوهية المسيح والمؤمنين بأنه رسول كريم من عندالله ) كفار في جهنم

السابقين والموجودين والاحقين ..

هل تعوا حقا ما تقولون ؟؟!!!

########################
حرر الإقتباس الخارج عن الكتاب المقدس بواسطة المشرف لأن قانون القسم يمنع ما هو غير مسيحي.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> النتيجة النهائية ( حسب عقيدتكم ) كل المسلمين ( الرافضين لألوهية المسيح والمؤمنين بأنه رسول كريم من عندالله ) كفار في جهنم


 
الحمد لله انك فهمت




> السابقين والموجودين والاحقين ..


 
لا
الموجودين و اللاحقين
أما السابقين الذين رقدوا علي رجاء الفداء ، فمكانهم ملكوت السماوات




> هل تعوا حقا ما تقولون ؟؟!!!





> قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
كلمة الله هي الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

> طيب أنتوا ليه زعلانيين ..



زعلانين عليك



> بتقولوا أخلاقنا وإيماننا بس طريقة كلامكم توحي بشئ ثاني..



لسنا مسؤولين عما أوحي اليك !!



> إذا عندكم إجابة وإستعداد للحوار أنا معاكم ..



كل دا ولم تصلك اجابة؟



> بس إنتوا واضح نفسكم قصير وتتعبوا بسرعة مع إنه الموضوع عادي ويتم بشكل دوري في أي مكان فيه تعددية..
> 
> وأنا سجلت في موقعكم عشان أتعرف عليكم وعلى عقيدتكم .. إذا ما عندكم إستعداد



وقد وصلتك الاجابة ، فما الداعي للمماطلة؟
فالتطرق للاسلاميات في هذا القسم ممنوع
هنا مكان لمناقشة الايمان المسيحي فقط
فلا تحاججنا بما لا نؤمن



> ما شي ما فيش مشكلة كنت طلبت تزويدي بأي موقع تاني بيتكلم عن العقائد المسيحية..



و انا قلتلك ان منتدي الكنيسة هو المكان الصحيح ليدلك علي المسيحية
و هذا ما حدث
انت سألت و نحن أجبنا



> وأنا كتبت لكم اية قرانية كريمة من كتاب الله عز وجل لعل الله يفيدكم بيها وتنعموا في حياتكم وما غلطت في أي أحد فيكم..



و ما دخلنا نحن في قرآنك يا عزيزي؟



> هو دي أخلاقكم هي أخلاق كل المسيحيين ..



و هل اخطأ أحد في حقك؟!!​


----------



## 5teena (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز حاتم
انت فعلا اسلوبك محترم ومش غلطت
بس هلفت نظرك للردود الاخوة وما انت قلتة
الاخوة جاوبوك على اسئلتك
ونحن المسيحيون نحبكم ونحب كل الناس مهما اختلفت
العقائد حتى عبدة الحجر نحبهم
نحترم الجميع ونحب الجميع رغم اختلاف العقائد مهما كان
نحترم ونحب الكل كانسان واخوة لنا فى الانسانية نحبهم من القلوب وليس
كلام ظاهر فقط او مجاملات لان المسيحية دين محبة وتسامح
علمنا السيد المسيح ان نحب الكل واوصانا وقال
ان كنت لا تحب اخاك الذى تراة فكيف تحب الله الذى لم تراة
والاخ دة مش اخ فى الدين فقط يعنى مش اخويا المسيحى فقط زى ما بقول كتابك ويشترط المحبة فقط لاخيك فى الله او الدين. 
لا نحن نحب الجميع كاخوة لنا فى الانسانية
يبقى يا اخى العزيز ما تحلطش الامور ببعضها.

نحن فعلا نحب الكل
خالص تحياتى لك


----------



## أَمَة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بغلق 
مؤقتا للنظر في الموضوع والمشاركات​


----------



## أَمَة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تم تحرير بعض المشاركات
وحذف مشاركات اخرى خرجت عن صلب الموضوع​ 
*ولكن علينا أن نلخص الردود بناء على ردود السائل على أجوبة الأعضائ المباركين.*​ 



الدخول الى الملكوت ليس بإستحقاق شخصي في الأفراد، لأن الملكوت ليس ناديا يفتش عن المثقفين وحاملي الشهادات العليا والمحتلين وظائف مرموقة، *ويستثني العوام *(_يا له من تمييز ضد العوام يتعالى الرب الإله عنه بعد الأرض عن السماء_) كما جاء في مشاركة الأخ حاتم #*14* . 
الملكوت هو حياة القداسة الأبدية مع الله التي تبدأ على الأرض في المعمودية وتستمر الى ما لا نهاية بعد الموت.
هذا الملكوت محاني لجميع الناس بدون تمييز بين غني وفقير ومثقف وامي
الأخلاق لا تقاس بمقاييس بشرية تتغير وتتبدل مع الزمن والمكان وفقا لقوانين يسنها بشر خطاؤون، بل لها قانون إلهي الهدف منه قداسة الخفلوق والحياة والمحافظة على هذه الحياة وفقا لما شاءه لها الخالق لأنه أوجدها وله كل الحق فيها.... وعلى فكرة أشكر الأخ *jesus son *لأنه تطرق الى هذه النقطة.
المسيحية ليست دينا يكفر بل يدعو الى المحبة، لأن الدينونة لله وحده وقد حذرنا منها السيد المسيح قائلا: 

 متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 1 لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا . 2 لأَنَّكُمْ بِالدَّيْنُونَةِ الَّتِي بِهَا تَدِينُونَ تُدَانُونَ وَبِالْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ. 
المسيحية هي المسيح، والمسيح هو الله الذي ظهر لنا في الجسد والذي تنبأت عنه كل الكتب السماوية على مرور أكثر من أربعة الاف سنة، وفي ملء الزمان _أي تمام الوقت بحسب ربنا_ ظهر، وقال عنه الكتاب المقدس في العبرانيين 1 :1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا *كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً،* بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
2 *كَلَّمَنَا فِي* *هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ* - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، *وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ،* بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، 
لن اكرر الأيات من الكتاب المقدس التي جاءت في ردود الأخوة المباركين على لسان السيد المسيح التي تقول تلخص ما قاله في يوحنا الاصحاح 10 العدد 9:



*أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ *

هذه رسالة الخلاص المجانية من الرب الإله خالق هذا الكون وهذه الأرض والإنسان الذي على هذه الأرض.

أخطأ الإنسان في شخص آدم وحواء وبالخطيئة انفصل الإنسان عن الله الذي ولحق الفساد بطبيعته البشرية بسبب الخطيئة فاستحق الموت كعاقبة للفساد وكان هذا رحمة من الله لكي لا يعيش أبدا بعيدا عنه ويحيا الى الأبد حياة المشقة والخطيئة التي لن تنتهِ.

ولكن الله بمحبته للإنسان الذي خلقه هيأ له منذ اليوم الأول لسقوطه - واقصد منذ أخطأ آدم وحواء- خطة ليخلصه من سلطان الخطيئة التي يملك عليها الشيطان، وليعيده الى أحضانه السماوية.

هذه الخطة أن يتجسد الإله -كلمة الله- من عذراء بتول طاهرة بدون زرع بشري *فلا يكون لفساد الجسد سلطان عليه* *لأنه مولود بقوة الروح القدس وليس بمشيئة رجل وإمرأة؟* وهكذا كان *السيد المسيح **الإنسان الكامل وحده المنزه عن كل خطأ. *لذلك لم يقوَ عليه سلطان الموت ولم يقدر أن يبقيه في قبضته بل نهض بقوة لاهوته *واطئا الموت بموته ومعطيا الحياة للذين ماتوا وهم منتظرين مجيئه ولك من يؤمن به أنه جاء من أجل خلاصه.*





*الله هو المالك والديان *

*خلق الإنسان ليكون معه ويشاركه المحبة وأعطاه حرية الخيار، ولكن الإنسان اختار ان يصغي الى الشيطان فأبتعد عن الله ومات*
*الله قام بعمل محبة ليخلص الإنسان بأن أخذ لنفسه جسدا مثل الإنسان وأنتصر على الموت من أجله لأن الإنسان لن يقدر على العودة الى الله طالما أنه تحت سلطان الخطيئة والموت.*
*الله من محبته اعطى الإنسان حرية الخيار مرة ثانية بين الإستمرار في الهلاك أو الخلاص عن طريق قبول السيد المسيح مخلصا له والها.*
*الله قدوس ولا يقترب الى حضرته سوى المقدسون.*
*قدس الله بتجسده المؤمنين به وهذا ليس حصري عليهم بل هو دعوة للجميع ولكن على المدعو الى العشاء أن يقبل الدعوة ليدخل ويتعشى مع الداعي.*
*الإنسان لا يتقدس بأعماله ولا بثقافته ولا بمركزه ولا بماله.*
*من يرفض المسيح وهو بكامل إرادته ووعيه بعد أن وصلت اليه رسالة الخلاص، يرفض العودة الى ملكوت الله... وهذا إختياره ولا يُلام على عدم خلاصه سواه. *
*من يرفض الدعوة يرفض الداعي ايصا، فلا يجوز ولا يحق له المطالبة بأن يكون يكون في بيته قصرا لأنه يظن انه مستحق لإسباب وقوانين وضعها هو بنفسه.*
*رفض الخلاص عن طريق المسيح واستنكار البعد عن ملكوت الله لمن يرفضه هو قمة الكبرياء، والله لا يحب المتكبرين لأن متواضع.*
جميع ما جاء في هذه المشارك هو *ملخص* مبني على الكتاب المقدس بعهديه: *القديم* أي ما يزيد على الأربعة الاف سنة قبل تجسد المسيح، والذي تكلم عن خلق الإنسان وسقوطه ووعد الله له بالخلاص، والذي فيه جاءت النبؤات الكثيرة عن ولادة السيد المسيح وعن آلامه وصلبه وموته وقيامته في اليوم الثالث، والتي تحققت كلها بإدق تفاصيلها ... *والعهد الجديد *أي بعد ولادة السيد المسيح، الذي تحققت فيه كل النبؤات وأظهر لنا المسيح الذات الإلهية وكشف لنا أنه ابن الله = الله وأن لا وصول لنا الى الله الآب الإ عن طريق الله الإبن.

لو أردت المزيد اعطي نفسك الفرصة لقراءة الكتاب المقدس. 

إبدأ بالعهد الجديد وافهمه وعندها ستفهم العهد القديم.

لك كامل الحرية في قبول دعوة المسيح او رفضها لأن الله اعطاك الحرية في أن تكون معه في الأبدية أو بعيدا عنه. 

ولك سلام المسيح


----------



## أَمَة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعاد فقتح الموضوع *
*فقط*
*لإعطاء الفرصة للأخ حاتم في الرد*​ 
*ويرجى من بقية الأعضاء المباركين *
*الإمساك عن الردود حتى نسمع من الأخ حاتم*​


----------



## Hatim (3 أكتوبر 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر على الإيضاح والرد

أنا في البداية عندي إعتراض إداري..

بالنسبة لردود بعض الأخوة كان فيها تجاوز من ناحية الألفاظ الخارجة عن أدبيات الحوار مثل "ما بتفهم" " وترفع الضغط" " ومهرج"

مع إني كل تعبيراتي وردودي كانت سليمة وما فيها أي تطاول..

بالنسبة لكتابتي للآية القرانية ومن ثم حذفها من قبل المشرفين .. فهذا من حقهم لعدم مناسبتها لهذا القسم من المنتدى .. فأنا أتقبل هذا الفعل..

ولكني في نفس الوقت أتمنى أن تكون الإدارة والمشرفين أكثر عدلا بالنسبة لردود بعض الأخوة..

نرجع لموضوعنا ..

الآن أتضحت كثير من المفاهيم عندي بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية الحالية من ردود الإخوة الأعزاء وهيا كل من عرف العقيدة المسيحية الحالية ( ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام) ورفضها ( وهذا لا يعني عدم إحترام معتقديها) وأعتقد أن الحق في غيرها فهو في الجحيم الأبدي ولن يذهب لملكوت السموات..

وهذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن المسيحيين لا يحبون المسلمين بل هم يحبونهم ويتعاملوا معهم بالطيبة والإخلاص ويصادقوهم ويساعدوهم لكن مصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي لأنهم رفضول هذه العقيدة..

وكل كاهن بيجي في التلفزيون ويعلن محبته وإحترامه للمسلمين والدين الإسلامي .. فهو في الغالب صادق في كل كلامه وهذا لا يتعارض مع إعتقاده بمصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي..

أعتقد هذه النقطة وضحت جدا .. أشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم وجهدهم.. وإن شاء الله لي عودة لأسئلة أخرى مختلفة في موضوع مستقل

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> شكرا جزيلا لكم​


شكرا لأدبك الجم​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

> *كل من عرف العقيدة المسيحية الحالية ( ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام) ورفضها ( وهذا لا يعني عدم إحترام معتقديها) وأعتقد أن الحق في غيرها فهو في الجحيم الأبدي ولن يذهب لملكوت السموات..
> 
> وهذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن المسيحيين لا يحبون المسلمين بل هم يحبونهم ويتعاملوا معهم بالطيبة والإخلاص ويصادقوهم ويساعدوهم لكن مصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي لأنهم رفضول هذه العقيدة..
> 
> وكل كاهن بيجي في التلفزيون ويعلن محبته وإحترامه للمسلمين والدين الإسلامي .. فهو في الغالب صادق في كل كلامه وهذا لا يتعارض مع إعتقاده بمصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي..*



بالظبط



> *أعتقد هذه النقطة وضحت جدا .. أشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم وجهدهم.. وإن شاء الله لي عودة لأسئلة أخرى مختلفة في موضوع مستقل*



نشكر الرب



> شكرا جزيلا لكم



شرفت و نورت​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

Hatim قال:


> لكم جزيل الشكر على الإيضاح والرد
> 
> أنا في البداية عندي إعتراض إداري..
> 
> ...


 
لا شكر على واجب أخونا *حاتم*

أهلا وسهلا بأسئلتك. ولو أن لي عتاب على إعتراضك على الإدراة لأن الردود التي أحتوت الألفاظ المذكورة أعلاه *قد تم حذفها* *فور* دخول مشرف القسم الى الموضوع وقراءتها. فإعتراضك فيه إجحاف بحق الإدارة. كنت أتوقع منك الشكر.


اسلوبك لم تشيبه شائبة ولم يقل أحد غير ذلك.





Hatim قال:


> ولكني في نفس الوقت أتمنى أن تكون الإدارة والمشرفين أكثر عدلا بالنسبة لردود بعض الأخوة..


 
الإدارة والمشرفين في غاية العدالة والرجاء الكف عن إنتقاد ليس في محله لأن لا يوجد في الموضوع مشاركة واحدة تدعم طعنك في عدالة الإدارة. 




Hatim قال:


> الآن أتضحت كثير من المفاهيم عندي بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحية الحالية من ردود الإخوة الأعزاء وهيا كل من عرف العقيدة المسيحية الحالية ( ألوهية المسيح عليه السلام) ورفضها ( وهذا لا يعني عدم إحترام معتقديها) وأعتقد أن الحق في غيرها فهو في الجحيم الأبدي ولن يذهب لملكوت السموات..


 

إحترام المؤمنين بالمسيح لن يرمم أو يصلح رفض الوهيته والإعتقاد أن الحق في غير ذلك، لأن المجاملات الإجتماعية لا تشفع للذين يرفضون الوهيته. 
أرجو أن يكون هذا واضحا.




Hatim قال:


> وهذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن المسيحيين لا يحبون المسلمين بل هم يحبونهم ويتعاملوا معهم بالطيبة والإخلاص ويصادقوهم ويساعدوهم لكن مصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي لأنهم رفضول هذه العقيدة..
> 
> وكل كاهن بيجي في التلفزيون ويعلن محبته وإحترامه للمسلمين والدين الإسلامي .. فهو في الغالب صادق في كل كلامه وهذا لا يتعارض مع إعتقاده بمصيرهم في الجحيم الأبدي..


 
*نعم* المسيحيون يحبون المسلمين، وكذلك الكاهن الذي يظهر على التلفزيون هو صادق في محبته واحترامه للمسلمين لأن المسيحية هي المسيح، والمسيح أوصانا أن الا نحب من يحبونا فقط لأن الخطأة يحبون من يبحونهم أيضا، بل طلب منا أن نحب جميع الناس لا بل نحب أعداءنا ونبارك لاعنينا لنكون مثل أبينا السماوي الذي ينعم على الأشرار والأبرار.

لماذا تكرر أن محبة المسيحي وكلامه عن المحبة للمسلم تتعارض مع إعتقاده... لم افهم الرابط بين محبة المسيحيين وإعتقادهم .... إعتقادهم ليس له علاقة بمجبتهم، كما أنه ليس تفكيرهم بل كلام السيد المسيح الذي سيأتي يوم الدينونة ليدين الناس، هو الذي قال:



 مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 16* مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ. *

محبة المسيحيين توجب عليهم أن يوصلوا رسالة الخلاص ليس الى المسلم فقط بل لكل الذين لا يعرفون المسيح لكي يخلص جميع البشر وليكونوا كلهم مع الله في السموات لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله:



 تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 *الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. *



Hatim قال:


> أعتقد هذه النقطة وضحت جدا .. أشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم وجهدهم.. وإن شاء الله لي عودة لأسئلة أخرى مختلفة في موضوع مستقل
> 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لكم


 
هل لديك تعقيب على مشاركتي هذه، ام نغلق الموضوع لعدم التشتيت؟


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> لا شكر على واجب أخونا *حاتم*
> 
> أهلا وسهلا بأسئلتك. ولو أن لي عتاب على إعتراضك على الإدراة لأن الردود التي أحتوت الألفاظ المذكورة أعلاه *قد تم حذفها* *فور* دخول مشرف القسم الى الموضوع وقراءتها. فإعتراضك فيه إجحاف بحق الإدارة. كنت أتوقع منك الشكر.
> 
> ...


 

*"إعتقاد المسحيين (الحاليين) ".. الغرض الأساسي من سؤالي*

*والإجابة كانت تكفير كل من رفض ألوهية المسيح بما فيهم المسلمين..*

*ربطي بين إعتقاد المسيحيين ( الحاليين) ومحبتهم لجميع معتنقي الديانات المختلفة هو مجرد التأكيد على أن هذا الإعتقاد بدخلوهم الجحيم الأبدي لا يؤدي في الغالب إلى الشعور بكرههم ومن ثم ظلمهم والتعدي عليهم..*

*هذا بحسب الإجابات وبحسب إبتسامات الكهنة في التلفزيون ...*


*# ......................... #*

*حرر كل ما لا يخص القسم *

*المشرف *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *"إعتقاد المسحيين (الحاليين) ".. الغرض الأساسي من سؤالي*
> 
> *والإجابة كانت تكفير كل من رفض ألوهية المسيح بما فيهم المسلمين..*
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز كُره الخطيئة لا يعني كُره الخاطئ. 
نحن لا ندعو الى قتلكم ولا الى اضطهادكم بل نُبدي رأينا، فهل هذا حرام 
وأنت تتكلم عن حواراتك المحترمة مع أصدقائك الاوروبيين؟ من حقنا أن نُبدي تساؤلاتنا ومن حقكم أن تُجيبوا، ما العيب في ذلك؟! 
أنا لا أختلف معك بأن مستوى الحوار لا يوافق المطلوب، لكن هذا أصلا ناتج عن واقع غير حر، 
عن انعدام الحرية، عن إباحة دم الآخرين، ونحن لسنا مسؤولين عنه بل ضحية له. سلام ونعمة


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> أخي العزيز كُره الخطيئة لا يعني كُره الخاطئ.
> نحن لا ندعو الى قتلكم ولا الى اضطهادكم بل نُبدي رأينا، فهل هذا حرام
> وأنت تتكلم عن حواراتك المحترمة مع أصدقائك الاوروبيين؟ من حقنا أن نُبدي تساؤلاتنا ومن حقكم أن تُجيبوا، ما العيب في ذلك؟!
> أنا لا أختلف معك بأن مستوى الحوار لا يوافق المطلوب، لكن هذا أصلا ناتج عن واقع غير حر،
> عن انعدام الحرية، عن إباحة دم الآخرين، ونحن لسنا مسؤولين عنه بل ضحية له. سلام ونعمة


 
هل إبداء رأي معارض يستلزم الهجوم بأسلوب يحتوي على ألفاظ خارجة عن إطار الحوار العقلاني..

هل وجود رأي اخر أو إيمان مخالف أو عقيدة مضادة تستلزم سب وشتم كل ما في هذه العقيدة الأخرى

يا أخي قليلا من الإنصاف


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*أنا لا أختلف معك بأن مستوى الحوار لا يوافق المطلوب، لكن هذا أصلا ناتج عن واقع غير حر، عن انعدام الحرية، عن إباحة دم الآخرين، ونحن لسنا مسؤولين عنه بل ضحية له.* انتم تعتبرون أي نقد إساءة وشتيمة. هل تعتبر أن قولنا: محمد ليس رسول من عند الله، أو القرآن ليس من عند الله شتيمة مثلا؟


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كلامي على ما هو موجود في موقعكم من إساءة و شتم لنبي الإسلام عليه الصلاة والسلام تتعدى في موضوعها أي نقاش علمي حواري .. حتى إنتقادكم لبعض عقائد المسلمين تتم بسخرية وإستهزاء ..

ولك أن تأخذ جولة في الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي..

هل هذا حوار؟؟!!! 

هذه فيها كم سنة سجن بسبب إثارة الكراهية والعنصرية ( بحسبب قانون وضعه مسيحيون)


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> "إعتقاد المسحيين (الحاليين) ".. الغرض الأساسي من سؤالي
> والإجابة كانت تكفير كل من رفض ألوهية المسيح بما فيهم المسلمين..
> ربطي بين إعتقاد المسيحيين ( الحاليين) ومحبتهم لجميع معتنقي الديانات المختلفة هو مجرد التأكيد على أن هذا الإعتقاد بدخلوهم الجحيم الأبدي لا يؤدي في الغالب إلى الشعور بكرههم ومن ثم ظلمهم والتعدي عليهم..
> ..... في التلفزيون ...


 

*لا توجد في المسيحية .... كلمة تكفير 

ولا نستعملها وليس لدينا الصلاحية أن ندين أحد 

كلام الله في الكتاب المقدس وضع الأحكام للدينونة بعد منح الفرصة المناسبة لكل إنسان 

أعتقد أنك لديك الغيرة الكافية لمعتقداتك 

وهذا ليس عيب لكن يجب أن توِّظف هذه الغيرة في الإتجاه السليم 

دخول الجحيم هو الإختيار الشخصي لكل معاند لكلام الله في الإنجيل 

أخيرًا بلاش الكلام عن ما يُقدم في التلفزيون ... فكم من بيوت خربت وفسد سلوك الكثيرين 

بسبب ما يُقدم دون رقابة ولا حساب 

أخي إسمع لصوت الله ... ولا تتحجج بكلام الناس ... الوضوع أبديتك وأين ستقضيها 

تكلم إلى الله ... وكن صادقًا مع نفسك 


*


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

وحتى لا يزعلوا الإدارة ويقولوا الموضوع خرج عن إطاره..

هل يتعارض محبة المسيحيين ( الحاليين) للمسلمين مع إعتقادهم بخلودهم في النار ( بحسب موقعكم ) مع الإستهزاء والسخرية بعقائدهم بألفاظ خارجة عن إطار الحوار العقلاني؟؟؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Hatim قال:


> كلامي على ما هو موجود في موقعكم من إساءة و شتم لنبي الإسلام عليه الصلاة والسلام تتعدى في موضوعها أي نقاش علمي حواري .. حتى إنتقادكم لبعض عقائد المسلمين تتم بسخرية وإستهزاء ..
> 
> ولك أن تأخذ جولة في الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي..
> 
> ...



أولا: اذا كنت ستلجأ الى القانون المدني فهذا لن يكون في مصلحة المسلمين اطلاقا، ولولا أن قوانين القسم تقول "1.يُمنع التطرق للإسلاميات او الإستشهاد بالمصادر الإسلامية عند السؤال و الإجابة."
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12
لكنت أثبت لك لماذا بالتفصيل.
ثانيا: أسألك مرة أخرى: هل تعتبر أي نقد من أي نوع للاسلام والقران والرسول شتيمة واساءة؟


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا توجد في المسيحية .... كلمة تكفير *
> 
> *ولا نستعملها وليس لدينا الصلاحية أن ندين أحد *
> 
> ...


 
*مع إحترامي الشديد للأخ..*

*بس ردك تم تجاوزه من خلال أول صفحتين ووصلنا لنتيجة كويسة مع الإخوة في ردودهم*

*وباقي على إستكمال الموضوع شئ بسيط*

*الله يخليك لا نرجع تاني لنقطة البداية*

*أكيد الأخوة المتابعين معايا من أول فاهمين قصدي *

*تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> الإستهزاء والسخرية


 

*بما أنك تسأل هنا في هذا القسم *

*أين الإساءة الموجهه إليك للتعامل مع صاحبها *


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> أولا: اذا كنت ستلجأ الى القانون المدني فهذا لن يكون في مصلحة المسلمين اطلاقا، ولولا أن قوانين القسم تقول "1.يُمنع التطرق للإسلاميات او الإستشهاد بالمصادر الإسلامية عند السؤال و الإجابة."
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=12
> لكنت أثبت لك لماذا بالتفصيل.
> ثانيا: أسألك مرة أخرى: هل تعتبر أي نقد من أي نوع للاسلام والقران والرسول شتيمة واساءة؟


 
*# ........................ #

معتقداتك ليست موضوع حديثنا في هذا القسم 

تحذير 

المشرف *


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *بما أنك تسأل هنا في هذا القسم *
> 
> *أين الإساءة الموجهه إليك للتعامل مع صاحبها *


 
*أخي وصديقي fredyyy*

*أول مشاركة لي في الموقع سألت الأخوة عن عنواين لمواقع عن المسيحية وتلقيت ردود   على أني في أفضل موقع..*

*فكلامي عن موقعكم بصفة عامة..*

*أتمنى أن تأخذ جولة في الأربعة الصفحات السابقة*

*تحياتي*


----------



## Hatim (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *# ........................ #*
> 
> *معتقداتك ليست موضوع حديثنا في هذا القسم *
> 
> ...


 
*عرضي لمعتقدي في صلب الموضوع للإجابة وللتوضيح للأخ السائل عن سؤاله بمثال  ولا تخرج عن الإطار العام لمحتوى سؤالي العام*

*بتركم وقطعكم لردي يضعف من قيمة الموضوع و يقلل من  فرص الوصول إلى إجابة نهائية للسؤال ؟*

*أتمنى قراءة ردي مرة أخرى في إطار الموضوع قراءة عقلانية ( في إطار الحوار العقلاني)*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *صدقني كل سؤال عندك له جواب عندي...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جميل جدا، بل رائع. أوافقك 100% بخصوص حرية كل منا في التعبير عن رأيه. وعلى هذا الاساس نبني الحوار وليس على غيره. بما أنك قبلت إعطاء الحرية للآخرين للتعبير عن رأيهم، بقي مسألة واحدة، تفضل بالرد اذا كنت تملك الاجابة، واسمع دليل الآخر بما يخص عقيدته. في هذا المنتدى يوجد إخوة متخصصين في المواضيع الاسلامية، وإن لم تعجبك أخلاق أحدهم يوجد 20 بداله. وبما انك تستمر بالتواجد في هذا المنتدى فأنا على يقين بأنك تؤمن بوجود من تحاوره ويحاورك باحترام، والا قما تقول لا يعود لوجودك معنى، وأنا أرى وجودك مرحب به بما أنك خلوق ومحترم. سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (6 أكتوبر 2010)

Hatim قال:


> *أخي وصديقي fredyyy*
> 
> 
> *فكلامي عن موقعكم بصفة عامة..*


 
*أخي القسم هنا للأسئلة فقط *

*وليس لإبداء الرأي في شئ*

*النظام ُيسير كل شئ بطريقة صحيحة *

*عند قراءة أي إساءة رجاء التبليغ عنها ( هناك قسم للشكاوي ) *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=6*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> *في إطار الموضوع قراءة عقلانية ( في إطار الحوار العقلاني)*


 

*هل من يتكلمون معك مجانين *

*حتي تكرر هذا اللفظ *

*رجاء الموضوعية ... كي لا ُيغلق الموضوع *


----------



## Hatim (7 أكتوبر 2010)

كيرلس الأورشليمي قال:


> جميل جدا، بل رائع. أوافقك 100% بخصوص حرية كل منا في التعبير عن رأيه. وعلى هذا الاساس نبني الحوار وليس على غيره. بما أنك قبلت إعطاء الحرية للآخرين للتعبير عن رأيهم، بقي مسألة واحدة، تفضل بالرد اذا كنت تملك الاجابة، واسمع دليل الآخر بما يخص عقيدته. في هذا المنتدى يوجد إخوة متخصصين في المواضيع الاسلامية، وإن لم تعجبك أخلاق أحدهم يوجد 20 بداله. وبما انك تستمر بالتواجد في هذا المنتدى فأنا على يقين بأنك تؤمن بوجود من تحاوره ويحاورك باحترام، والا قما تقول لا يعود لوجودك معنى، وأنا أرى وجودك مرحب به بما أنك خلوق ومحترم. سلام ونعمة


 
وصلنا لنقطة مشتركة ..

بس بقي أن أتأكد منك من نقطتين :

الأولى : هل توافقني على أن كتابة بعض المسيحيين في منتدى الحوار الإسلامي المسيحي تجاوزت كل الخطوط الحمراء في تعبيراتها الخالية من أي حوار عقلاني بمباركة من الإدارة ( أخاطبك كمسيحي محاور عقلاني )

الثانية : جاوبت على سؤالك السابق في صلب الموضوع وكان الرد من المشرف الكريم  :

"تحذير معتقدك ليس موضوعنا "

ألا تعتقد أن ذلك يضعف من قيمة الحوار الذي دار بيننا ( وهو في صلب موضوعنا الرئيسي)
*معتقداتك ليست موضوع حديثنا في هذا القسم 

تحذير 

المشرف *


----------



## fredyyy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

hatim قال:


> "تحذير معتقدك ليس موضوعنا "
> 
> ألا تعتقد أن ذلك يضعف من قيمة الحوار الذي دار بيننا ( وهو في صلب موضوعنا الرئيسي)
> 
> ...


 

*القسم مُخصص للأسئلة عن المسيحية *

*وليس عن سلوك الآخرين ولا التعرض لمعتقداتهم *

*تعمدك كسر القوانين يعرضك للفصل ... المطلوب .... النظام فقط النظام *

*ممكن أم هذا صعب عليك *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Hatim قال:


> وصلنا لنقطة مشتركة ..
> 
> بس بقي أن أتأكد منك من نقطتين :
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز أدعوك كما دعاك أخي fredyyy برجاء أن تقرأ قوانين هذا القسم كي لا يُغلق موضوعك.

أنا لست هنا في موضع اصدار أحكام على أحد، لكن نعم بالطبع يوجد تجاوزات من الطرفين على حد سواء (برضو انتو مش قليلين أخي العزيز) والذي يريد الانتقاد عليه أن يكون عادلا فينتقد المُخطئين من الطرفين على حد سواء وليس في سبيل تسجيل نقاط على أحد

أدعوك مرة أخرى للدخول في حوارات مباشرة في صلب المواضيع في الاقسام المختلفة، وانت شخص مرحب فيه، واذا رأيت شخص تعدى أخلاقيا تفضل الي قسم الشكاوي على الرابط الذي كتبه الأخ المُشرف. سلام ونعمة


----------



## Hatim (7 أكتوبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *القسم مُخصص للأسئلة عن المسيحية *
> 
> *وليس عن سلوك الآخرين ولا التعرض لمعتقداتهم *
> 
> ...


 
*لم أتجاوز أي قانون ولم أتعمد كسر أي نظام*

*وكل مداخلاتي في صلب الموضوع الرئيسي متدرجة من الأول للأخير  وحتى التفصيلات الأخرى تفرعت من الموضوع الرئيسي ولم يخرج عن إطاره*

*وأعتقد الأخوة معايا في هذا النقطة..*

*على العموم من الممكن إغلاق الموضوع مؤقتا حتى تتم مراجعة المداخلات كم حدثا سابقا*

*وإذا تم الإتفاق على رأيك في تحذيرك المتكرر لي في كل مداخلة ..*

*فأعتقد لا معنى لوجودي أصلا وسوف أفضل الإنسحاب من الموقع*

*منتظر ردك*


----------

